# Biden leads Trump by 10% in hypothetical 2024 matchup (Marquette)



## pyetro (Jan 28, 2022)

It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.


> The survey, conducted by Marquette Law School, found that *43 percent of adults nationwide would support Biden if the 2024 presidential election were held today, while 33 percent would vote for Trump* in a one-on-one match-up.











						Biden leading Trump, DeSantis by similar margins in new poll
					

President Biden is leading former President Trump and Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) in two hypothetical, head-to-head match-ups for the 2024 presidential election, according to a new poll.The surve…




					thehill.com


----------



## miketx (Jan 28, 2022)

Total bullshit, liar.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Here come the "fake news" raaaaaaants.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


But the former 1-term president is ……


----------



## themirrorthief (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


biden  cant  even  beat  the  poop  out  of  his adult  diapers


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Here come the "fake news" raaaaaaants.


Yet Xiden LOSES to “generic Republican” by 9 points. Here comes the “fake news” and references to Clipper’s hobby of licking men’s asses.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Conveniently, republicans will call this “fake”. Of course any poll favoring Trump is automatically praised regardless of the source. Republicans think like children.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 28, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Yet Xiden LOSES to “generic Republican” by 9 points. Here comes the “fake news” and references to Clipper’s hobby of licking men’s asses.


And just what is a "generic republican"? 

And who are they & name a possible "Republican" candidate who doesn't have their face stuffed up Trump's ass, afraid to oppose him?

They're all spineless little weasels.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 28, 2022)

Already a post on this...and it's just as ridiculous the second time around.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> And just what is a "generic republican"?
> 
> And who are they & name a possible "Republican" candidate who doesn't have their face stuffed up Trump's ass, afraid to oppose him?
> 
> They're all spineless little weasels.


And there it is. DeSantis would clean Xiden’s clock for one. He’d probably make Joe shit his pants put of fear. You really should at least TRY to learn something.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Until those machines are examined it will remain that way.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Conveniently, republicans will call this “fake”. Of course any poll favoring Trump is automatically praised regardless of the source. Republicans think like children.


Kinda like this survey favoring Biden ?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Until those machines are examined it will remain that way.


If you’re so concerned that rampant voting fraud is a thing, why didn’t you care about the issue before Obama was president?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah you definitely want to run China Joe Brandon again in 2024. Heck I'll donate to his campagin!


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


From the linked article:

*A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*

So the cited poll is meaningless.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Conveniently, republicans will call this “fake”. Of course any poll favoring Trump is automatically praised regardless of the source. Republicans think like children.


From the linked  article:

*A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*


----------



## two_iron (Jan 28, 2022)

Nothing like getting an early start on the election theft... hmm? Although, I don't think fake polls are going to work this time.

Meanwhile, the stuttering fuck got to see what actual infrastructure is needed.... versus paying billions to his campaign donors. It was reported that he did NOT shit his pants today, so we got that going for us.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


That’s all. You fks lost your edge


----------



## Clipper (Jan 28, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> And there it is. DeSantis would clean Xiden’s clock for one. He’d probably make Joe shit his pants put of fear. You really should at least TRY to learn something.


Apparently you missed Biden rattle Trump's cage at the debate, halfwit.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 28, 2022)

In other irrelevant news in Minnesota Vikings are favored beat the Arizona Cardinals by ten points in 2024 hypothetical  Superbowl matchup.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

When you know you stole the last election


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 28, 2022)

MinTrut said:


> From the linked  article:
> 
> *A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*


Lol umm okay. So are you saying this poll trumps the one cited in this thread? What the fuck is your point?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 28, 2022)

two_iron said:


> Nothing like getting an early start on the election theft... hmm? Although, I don't think fake polls are going to work this time.
> 
> Meanwhile, the stuttering fuck got to see what actual infrastructure is needed.... versus paying billions to his campaign donors. It was reported that he did NOT shit his pants today, so we got that going for us.


I'll bet you jizzed all over yourself seeing that fallen bridge.

Speaking of campaign donors. Mitch said they needed to pass a tax cut to repay their donors & that deranged bozo Trump happily went along.

There went the money for Trump's infrastructure plan, dope.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA !!!!


----------



## Lesh (Jan 28, 2022)

I guess polls don't count any more


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

MinTrut said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> *A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*
> 
> So the cited poll is meaningless.


ALL these polls are meaningless Democrat polls, answered almost entirely by Democrats.  2022 and people still don't know that Republicans don't answer polls ?  Sheeesh.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> I'll bet you jizzed all over yourself seeing that fallen bridge.
> 
> Speaking of campaign donors. Mitch said they needed to pass a tax cut to repay their donors & that deranged bozo Trump happily went along.
> 
> There went the money for Trump's infrastructure plan, dope.



Huh? This is about your speed.... a couple cocksuckers purchasing children and giggling while actual infrastructure collapses.

That's so cute.....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 28, 2022)

In addition to dementia, flash bang is going psycho.  Lol, or bipolar.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I guess polls don't count any more


They never did, because primarily, only Democrats respond to them.  Remember how Hillary was going to win on the eve of the 2016 election ? (so said the polls).


----------



## Lesh (Jan 28, 2022)

protectionist said:


> They never did, because primarily, only Democrats respond to them.  Remember how Hillary was going to win on the eve of the 2016 election ? (so said the polls).


That's not what your folks were saying what...last week?


----------



## two_iron (Jan 28, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> In addition to dementia, flash bang is going psycho.  Lol, or bipolar.


The stuttering shit clown cares about your child, on a 1 to 10, it's a zero.

Getting some ice cream and a diaper change.... that's closer to 10.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 28, 2022)

Marquette Law School.....Trial lawyer mill says what?​


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Apparently you missed Biden rattle Trump's cage at the debate, halfwit.


You couldn’t have written that with a straight face


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> If you’re so concerned that rampant voting fraud is a thing, why didn’t you care about the issue before Obama was president?


Seems you forgot ACORN, moron, socialist fool.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> If you’re so concerned that rampant voting fraud is a thing, why didn’t you care about the issue before Obama was president?


He won? Are you suggesting obammy won on a cheat then? Aaaaaaaa thanks for the lead.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


The only way Biden could beat any Republican is if the new democraps wanderers from the southern border will be voting.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That's not what your folks were saying what...last week?


It's what I'M saying NOW, and have BEEN saying, for years.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> The only way Biden could beat any Republican is if the new democraps wanderers from the southern border will be voting.


Of course they will be. That's the only reason why they're here. 

Now they being spread around on charterted jet$$$$


----------



## protectionist (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> If you’re so concerned that rampant voting fraud is a thing, why didn’t you care about the issue before Obama was president?


I called congressmen in the 1980s, complaining about illegal alien voting.  Incredible that proof of citizenship has never become a requirement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 28, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...



Said no one ever....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Here come the "fake news" raaaaaaants.



Fuck Joe Biden.

Fuck Xi Jinping.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 28, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Conveniently, republicans will call this “fake”. Of course any poll favoring Trump is automatically praised regardless of the source. Republicans think like children.



We'll just laugh at the idiocy of you Nazis lying like this.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 28, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Apparently you missed Biden rattle Trump's cage at the debate, halfwit.



The stuttering fuck thought he was talking to Abe Lincoln....

keep it real....


----------



## monkrules (Jan 29, 2022)

Biden's ratings will plummet as more people learn that he intends to snatch some loud-mouthed black broad off the street, then force her onto the Supreme Court.

Better believe it...


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 29, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Lol umm okay.


^ Brilliant.


Billy000 said:


> So are you saying this poll trumps the one cited in this thread?


The poll cited in the article says the poll cited in the OP is bullshit.


Billy000 said:


> What the fuck is your point?


See above, Brainiac.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I guess polls don't count any more


Sure they do, Einstein.

From the linked article:

*A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 29, 2022)

protectionist said:


> I called congressmen in the 1980s, complaining about illegal alien voting.  Incredible that proof of citizenship has never become a requirement.


Lol I can totally see your Karen ass doing this.


MinTrut said:


> ^ Brilliant.
> 
> The poll cited in the article says the poll cited in the OP is bullshit.
> 
> See above, Brainiac.


Lol what? How does that make the other one bullshit? This logic can easily be applied against you: How are you so sure the one in the OP doesn’t make the other bullshit?

God you republicans are such snowflakes lol. You can’t handle any sort of cognitive dissonance. Any real adult would look at this and just accept that both polls are real.


----------



## armadei (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.



Lol. LMAO.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 29, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Lol I can totally see your Karen ass doing this.
> 
> Lol what? How does that make the other one bullshit? This logic can easily be applied against you: How are you so sure the one in the OP doesn’t make the other bullshit?
> 
> God you republicans are such snowflakes lol. You can’t handle any sort of cognitive dissonance. Any real adult would look at this and just accept that both polls are real.


I'm not a Republican, moron - read my signature.

That the cited article presents another poll which contradicts the OP claim, and also closely conforms with the incredibly low opinion of demented rapist Biden nationwide makes it clear to any real adult that the OP's cited poll is bullshit.

But clearly you can neither handle cognitive dissonance nor think clearly.

Thus you should not vote.


----------



## krichton (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...



Still, what does this say about that doofus, Joe Biden that he only has a 10% lead against the worst president we've seen in lord knows how long, maybe ever.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 29, 2022)

krichton said:


> Still, what does this say about that doofus, Joe Biden that he only has a 10% lead against the worst president we've seen in lord knows how long, maybe ever.


Trump was one of the best presidents in decades.

Demented rapist Biden horrendously bad & belongs in prison.

As to the poll, from the linked article:

*A Wednesday poll from Politico and Morning Consult found that 45 percent of registered voters would support Biden if the election were held today, and 44 percent would support Trump, which would make for a tight rematch. Eleven percent said they would not vote.*


----------



## Dalia (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes sure, we should believe this bullshit like Xiden did not stole the election .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 29, 2022)

It's a little early
And cmon man after his first year it's a complete train wreck lol Joe ain't leading jack shit
2020 midterms would be encouraging if GopE and the establishment Communist Party get wrecked across local and state lines ...

Lots of young right wingers out there whit a hard on to take on  the establishment ....
At the least It'll drive the sheep up a wall


----------



## Markle (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so willing to lie for the far left?  They would throw you under the bus in a heartbeat.

We are witnessing quite possiblity the greatest collapse of a president in our history.

President Biden was 20 Points above water when he took office to 10 points below water.  That's a THIRTY POINT plunge in only one year.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 29, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Yes sure, we should believe this bullshit like Xiden did not stole the election .


no you inbred moron.

Biden didn't "stole" the election


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> no you inbred moron.
> 
> Biden didn't "stole" the election


C'mon Lush. She speaks at least 2 languages.

You speak half a language...... keep it real, dumb fuck.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 29, 2022)

two_iron said:


> C'mon Lush. She speaks at least 2 languages.
> 
> You speak half a language...... keep it real, dumb fuck.


What two is that? Appalachian and Trump?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fuck Joe Biden.
> 
> Fuck Xi Jinping.


So go ahead & nominate the head of the GrOPe party, Comrade Trump.

Putin needs somebody who will suck his ass.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...



*MORE*
*FAKE POLLS
FROM
FAKE NEWS*
*TRUMP WOULD BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF BIDEN RIGHT NOW*


----------



## sartre play (Jan 29, 2022)

monkrules said:


> Biden's ratings will plummet as more people learn that he intends to snatch some loud-mouthed black broad off the street, then force her onto the Supreme Court.
> 
> Better believe it...


PLEASE, do your self a favor, look up the qualifications of the six  being put up as possible for the court. Then look up the qualifications for the last three seated & see if they meet or surpass them. Then tell us what you found out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 29, 2022)

Clipper said:


> So go ahead & nominate the head of the GrOPe party, Comrade Trump.
> 
> Putin needs somebody who will suck his ass.



Aw, did I say fuck your Emperor?

Trump stood up to your little god, didn't he? He shook the Chinese economy so bad that you had to use biological weapons to stop us. Your bioweapon has killed how many Americans again?

But you had to stop Trump, he was hurting Emperor Xi - and you LIVE for Emperor Xi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 29, 2022)

sartre play said:


> PLEASE, do your self a favor, look up the qualifications of the six  being put up as possible for the court. Then look up the qualifications for the last three seated & see if they meet or surpass them. Then tell us what you found out.



They have black skin.

Whitey need not apply.

They have vaginas.

Those are the only qualifications that matter.

Racist and sexist democrats putting someone on the SCOTUS to promote racism and sexism.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t realize Trump was running. Could Joe beat a generic Republican? Nope









						Poll: Biden would beat Trump, lose to generic Republican in 2024
					

In a video shared on social media this week, a golfing former President Donald Trump joked about being “the 45th and 47th” president of the United States. Although Trump has made no definitive announcements about his future plans, he continues to publicly hint at another run for the White House...




					www.google.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Lie


With the margin of error it’s a pick ‘em. Do you ever tell the truth? Ever?


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2022)

and this is the video that will sink his campaign


----------



## Clipper (Jan 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aw, did I say fuck your Emperor?
> 
> Trump stood up to your little god, didn't he? He shook the Chinese economy so bad that you had to use biological weapons to stop us. Your bioweapon has killed how many Americans again?
> 
> But you had to stop Trump, he was hurting Emperor Xi - and you LIVE for Emperor Xi.


Yea, he shook the Chinese economy how? Tarriffs that consumers paid the price for? How many jobs did your boy bring back here from China? 

O


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 29, 2022)

Biden leads Trump by 10% in hypothetical 2024 matchup​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 29, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, he shook the Chinese economy how? Tarriffs that consumers paid the price for?




Yep, which made Chinese good cost just as much as American goods. 

No doubt made you cry for your Emperor. 



Clipper said:


> How many jobs did your boy bring back here from China?
> 
> O



Lying is always your way, Nazi bitch.





__





						American Manufacturers Come Back, Thanks to Trump
					

President Trump’s recent visit to Clyde, Ohio is a symbol of hope for manufacturers all over the country who had been forgotten by the Washington, D.C. establishment for decades until the current administration took office.




					www.cnsnews.com
				




No worries, Quid Pro made China great again.

We know who the democrats serve.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle (Jan 29, 2022)

About the OP poll, we know things have only gotten worse for Biden since then Trump would beat him in a landslide today


----------



## Clipper (Jan 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, which made Chinese good cost just as much as American goods.
> 
> No doubt made you cry for your Emperor.
> 
> ...


So when is Trump going to start making his clothing line in the good old USA instead of China, assclown? 

Btw, did we ever find out why Trump had a secret Chinese bank account with $15 million bucks in it?

Yea, Trump is _really *fed up with the Chinese.*_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 29, 2022)

Clipper said:


> So when is Trump going to start making his clothing line in the good old USA instead of China, assclown?
> 
> Btw, did we ever find out why Trump had a secret Chinese bank account with $15 million bucks in it?
> 
> Yea, Trump is _really *fed up with the Chinese.*_



Who cares?

That has nothing to do with Quid Pro taking bribes from Emperor Xi.



We know there was no "secret" bank account and there isn't a company in the world doing business in China that doesn't have a bank account,

You're such a pathetic cvnt.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 29, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 29, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


>


You mean why dumb Americans question election results.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Who cares?
> 
> That has nothing to do with Quid Pro taking bribes from Emperor Xi.
> 
> ...


Prove Biden is taking bribes from Xi, jerkoff.

Let's have it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Prove Biden is taking bribes from Xi, jerkoff.
> 
> Let's have it.


DERP


{
*DEAL #1: BOHAI HARVEST RST
Payout:* estimated $20 million​In 2018, I was the first to report on Hunter Biden’s involvement with a Chinese investment fund called Bohai Harvest RST (BHR). Hunter even introduced his dad to a company executive in December 2013 when father and son flew to Beijing on Air Force Two.

In October 2019, Hunter Biden’s lawyer George Mesires said Hunter would be resigning from the BHR board, without receiving any return on his investment or shareholder distributions.

What Team Biden failed to address was the fact that Hunter Biden still owned a stake in the investment fund, said to be 10%.

When I first reported on Hunter Biden’s China ties in 2018, Team Biden denied that they existed. Then they absurdly claimed that his stake in the BHR investment fund was only $420,000.



}









						Chinese elite have paid some $31 million to Hunter and the Bidens
					

The Biden family has done five deals in China totaling some $31 million arranged by individuals with direct ties to Chinese intelligence — some reaching the very top of China’s spy agency.




					nypost.com
				




Yes little Nazi - we CAN prove water is wet.


----------



## maybelooking (Jan 30, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


If you believe this then SURELY you would be willing to wager some cash?

If Trump runs,  I will PM you and see if you are willing to put your money where your supposed belief is!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> If you believe this then SURELY you would be willing to wager some cash?
> 
> If Trump runs,  I will PM you and see if you are willing to put your money where your supposed belief is!!!



Betting money violates the TOS

You should bet avatars, sigs, or even self-bans. Stay away from things that would get the site in trouble.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...




Preach it Herr Nazi
​


----------



## maybelooking (Jan 30, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Betting money violates the TOS
> 
> You should bet avatars, sigs, or even self-bans. Stay away from things that would get the site in trouble.


my bad.

how about donations to charity?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DERP
> 
> 
> {
> ...


Where's Joe Biden in that, Trump asseater.

Nice Try. You're a good example of Trump bizzaro world.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Where's Joe Biden in that, Trump asseater.
> 
> Nice Try. You're a good example of Trump bizzaro world.



DERP

EYEZE BEEN EXPOSED AS A DEMONAZI FUCKTARD - BETTER LIE HARDER

You really are a disturbed bit of sewage.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DERP
> 
> EYEZE BEEN EXPOSED AS A DEMONAZI FUCKTARD - BETTER LIE HARDER
> 
> You really are a disturbed bit of sewage.


Derp this, Trump asseater. You've exposed nothing except your stupidity.

Still got that GED poudly displayed on your wall?


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


When people vote for a criminal, what does that say about Trump voters?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story.  Let’s have an election right now then.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 31, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> biden  cant  even  beat  the  poop  out  of  his adult  diapers


Lol, yet he beat Trump. So what does that say about Trump and the trumpsters?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 31, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> The only way Biden could beat any Republican is if the new democraps wanderers from the southern border will be voting.


Yet Biden is in the Whitehouse. How do you explain?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 31, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


You’re correct. People love ❤️ illegal immigration, the fact these people are coming in by planes in the dead of night, open borders, the Cartels, Fentanyl as well as other drug’s, etc. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Astrostar (Jan 31, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


And, they should be planning their demonstrations as called for by the Lord of the Lies.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 31, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> People love ❤️ illegal immigration


The surge in illegal immigration during the final months of the Trump regime is no more timely for 2024 than his praise for Xi's handling of the pandemic.

The Cry Baby Loser is up to his _yooj_ flabby ass in criminal investigations, the Congressional committee exposing his complicity in his goon attack on Congress is reportedly making great progress, the blowhard keeps screeching the same evidence-free Big Lie at his group therapy sessions that provoked his goon attack, and he has been raving that he would unleash them to do it again.

My guess is that neither the Cry Baby Loser nor the President will be a nominee in '24.

These embarrassing instances of premature election are bound to persist, however.

 I wish media entertainer Joe Rogan had a cure for them.


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, yet he beat Trump. So what does that say about Trump and the trumpsters?


It says the evidence against Trump is growing that he tried to steal this election, and that his complicit supporters are as bad as he is promoting the big lie;  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough


----------



## Clipper (Jan 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DERP
> 
> EYEZE BEEN EXPOSED AS A DEMONAZI FUCKTARD - BETTER LIE HARDER
> 
> You really are a disturbed bit of sewage.


Trump The Hysterical knows that the walls are closing in on him. So he rants & raves & the more he does the more it shows how guilty he is. 

I bet his lawyers just love it when he runs his big mouth for the record books.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 31, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The surge in illegal immigration during the final months of the Trump regime is no more timely for 2024 than his praise for Xi's handling of the pandemic.
> 
> The Cry Baby Loser is up to his _yooj_ flabby ass in criminal investigations, the Congressional committee exposing his complicity in his goon attack on Congress is reportedly making great progress, the blowhard keeps screeching the same evidence-free Big Lie at his group therapy sessions that provoked his goon attack, and he has been raving that he would unleash them to do it again.
> 
> ...


Deflection


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 31, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection





			
				ILOVEISRAEL said:
			
		

> People love ❤️ illegal immigration


Deflection.


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Trump The Hysterical knows that the walls are closing in on him. So he rants & raves & the more he does the more it shows how guilty he is.
> 
> I bet his lawyers just love it when he runs his big mouth for the record books.


  The walls are closing in; 
Trump is a Fascist. The loss was so devastating, Trump supporters want to take out their guns and start shooting people.


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

Trump is the number one threat to this country.

All these black people are coming after Trump. He is trouble.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> The walls are closing in;
> Trump is a Fascist. The loss was so devastating, Trump supporters want to take out their guns and start shooting people.


The Cry Baby Loser's evidence-free Big Lie is a symptom of his insecurity. He is incapable of handling the truth that the American electorate dumped him at its first opportunity, entirely consistent with his dismal polling numbers in multiple diverse surveys throughout his four years in office that he commenced by losing the popular vote by 2.9 million.

His cult merely parrots his pathetic victimhood rhetoric as it, too, it lashes out irrationally and relentlessly.

At this point, the GOP is desperately trying to scrape the trumpery off its ugly-ass Bruno Maglis.

Chris Christie Urges Trump to ​_*"*Tell the Truth About the Election and Move On!"_​*



*​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 31, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Deflection.


No it’s not,  Undet


schmidlap said:


> Deflection.


Thats actually 😄 funny.  All of Biden’s failures and that’s your response.  👍


----------



## BWK (Jan 31, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser's evidence-free Big Lie is a symptom of his insecurity. He is incapable of handling the truth that the American electorate dumped him at its first opportunity, entirely consistent with his dismal polling numbers in multiple diverse surveys throughout his four years in office that he commenced by losing the popular vote by 2.9 million.
> 
> His cult merely parrots his pathetic victimhood rhetoric as it, too, it lashes out irrationally and relentlessly.
> 
> ...


One thing for sure, when Trump dumps his feces at the head of the creek his cult is there to drink it down stream. When does the madness end?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 31, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser's evidence-free Big Lie is a symptom of his insecurity. He is incapable of handling the truth that the American electorate dumped him at its first opportunity, entirely consistent with his dismal polling numbers in multiple diverse surveys throughout his four years in office that he commenced by losing the popular vote by 2.9 million.
> 
> His cult merely parrots his pathetic victimhood rhetoric as it, too, it lashes out irrationally and relentlessly.
> 
> ...


The problem with Trump's asseaters & enablers is that they've been defending that shitbag for so long & they've been up his ass so far how can they get out & save face without that maniac attacking them?

Trump & his party of lackeys deserve each other. Cruz, Graham, Hawley, Jordan & the rest made their bed, now they can lie in it. Fuck 'em.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> One thing for sure, when Trump dumps his feces at the head of the creek his cult is there to drink it down stream. When does the madness end?






_*"I'm praying for*_
* Stage Five Constipation!"

McConnell's final remark to Trump was "You lost the election!"


*​


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 31, 2022)

BWK said:


> It says the evidence against Trump is growing that he tried to steal this election, and that his complicit supporters are as bad as he is promoting the big lie;  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough


Well we are running out of time to hold them accountable..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 31, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Yet Biden is in the Whitehouse. How do you explain?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 31, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> View attachment 595442
> _*"I'm praying for*_
> * Stage Five Constipation!"
> 
> ...




Gee, how'd that happen, Herr Nazi?


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 1, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Yet Biden is in the Whitehouse. How do you explain?


Ballot Harvesting brought out of Chicago by ACORN. A old Chicago trick.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 1, 2022)

So which guy has the edge on election rigging?


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gee, how'd that happen, Herr Nazi?


Your perception is woefully muddled.

Your self-proclaimed _"nazis"_ in America are big Trump bum kissers.





*Neo-nazi Andrew Anglin and his God/Emperor who Pulled his Thumb Out*​
The Daily Stormer is an American far-right, neo-Nazi, white supremacist, misogynist, and Holocaust denial commentary and message board website 


*The Daily Stormer Endorses Donald Trump for President*​Daily Stormer endorses Trump for re-election​
*Neo-Nazi Site Daily Stormer Praises Trump*

*Popular Neo-Nazi White Supremacy Group Endorses** Trump*​Donald *Trump's Positions Are Winning Him Support* ​From Neo-Nazis and White Supremacists​


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Well we are running out of time to hold them accountable..


  I don't think so. Far from it as a matter of fact. When the guy you are investigating admits to trying to cheat the American people out of a free and fair election, it's going to be a slam dunk.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> So which guy has the edge on election rigging?


The one where proof can be used. Biden has no evidence against him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Your perception is woefully muddled.
> 
> Your self-proclaimed _"nazis"_ in America are big Trump bum kissers.
> 
> ...




Oh look, a Nazi is lying.

Another demon got his horns.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> Ballot Harvesting brought out of Chicago by ACORN. A old Chicago trick.


Except you cannot prove that, which makes you a liar.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, a Nazi is lying.
> 
> Another demon got his horns.


You are at a loss as always.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> The one where proof can be used. Biden has no evidence against him.



BTK Killer is back to lying..


So sad that Oberfuhrer Garland failed in suppressing that video...


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 595461


No evidence makes you a liar. Try again. The lies need to be smarter than this one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are at a loss as always.


Right, so a bunch of Nazi hate sites like Huffing Glue and OccupyDemocrats vomit out something about a site no one has ever heard of and that's supposed to alter the fact that you vermin are Nazi fucks!


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BTK Killer is back to lying..
> 
> 
> So sad that Oberfuhrer Garland failed in suppressing that video...


Do you know that guy? What's he putting in the box? Who put the box there? Is it in fact a ballot box? Without answering these questions, this is spaghetti thrown up against the wall.  Talk about fucking desperate.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, so a bunch of Nazi hate sites like Huffing Glue and OccupyDemocrats vomit out something about a site no one has ever heard of and that's supposed to alter the fact that you vermin are Nazi fucks!
> 
> View attachment 595633


Here's how you can come back from the dead. Show us documentation, that the Left are Nazis, and make intelligent examples that ties the Left to a Nazi. Also, you need to tell us exactly what a Nazi is, in order for your claims to be accurate.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BTK Killer is back to lying..
> 
> 
> So sad that Oberfuhrer Garland failed in suppressing that video...


  You're showing us boxes, when Trump himself admitted to trying to steal the election.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Do you know that guy? What's he putting in the box? Who put the box there? Is it in fact a ballot box? Without answering these questions, this is spaghetti thrown up against the wall.  Talk about fucking desperate.



The United States Marshalls know him - it's why they video tapped him stuffing ballot boxes.

So stupid - why did the corrupt DOJ spend 9 months trying to crush the FOA order to release that?

Oh that's right, it exposes election fraud by your Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Here's how you can come back from the dead. Show us documentation, that the Left are Nazis, and make intelligent examples that ties the Left to a Nazi. Also, you need to tell us exactly what a Nazi is, in order for your claims to be accurate.



Again?

I mean you were too fucking stupid to grasp it the first hundred times..


democrats have a scapegoat based on race. Whites are the new "Juden."
democrats are collectivist, seeking control of the means of production by their Reich.
democrats are totalitarian. Well duh.
democrats supplant civil rights with group privilege
democrats eradicate the rule of law and create dictatorship based on the party
democrats forcibly suppress religion
democrats crush freedom of speech
democrats create a police state and "Roger Stone" enemies for even minor process crimes in order to create terror
Sorry BTK Killer - you're still dumb as all fuck, you're never going to have a thought.

My grandparents fled Germany in 1928. As a child I would ask why the German people let the Nazis rise. Were people blind? Did they not see what was going on? My grandmother explained that there was comfort. That people feared losing their jobs, their homes, and the comforts of life so would not speak up. And a great many viewed the Nazis as a source of prosperity and pride. The loss of liberty and the violence on the streets was less important than a stable currency and heat in their homes.

Hitler used an old trope to consolidate power, a scapegoat. He chose the Jews, but it could be anyone, who it is doesn't matter, just as long as people can be focused on one group as the cause of all problems.

Around 2010, I observed that Obama was using the same trope, and not just Obama, but the party and the utterly corrupt press. Whites have been the safe group to lampoon and set as the butt of all jokes for decades. But this was different, uglier, meaner. By 2015 open hatred of whites was part of everyday life. The halls of education railed against the new Juden, the whites, Hollywood changed the tone and amped up the vitriolic anti-White crusade. And the party became openly hostile to anything white, culture and people.

The democrats had become the new Nazi party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> You're showing us boxes, when Trump himself admitted to trying to steal the election.



Oh, well if Nazi cvnt Conway the conman says so..


Let's see - actual video from the United State's Marshalls, or a leftist scumbag vomiting hate....

I know I'm convinced, BTK... 

Serious question, were you born this stupid, or did you get kicked in the head by a horse?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...



You guys should write comedy!  Gold!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, well if Nazi cvnt Conway the conman says so..
> 
> 
> Let's see - actual video from the United State's Marshalls, or a leftist scumbag vomiting hate....
> ...



Conway works for that Putin funded group of pedophiles, Lincoln Project, right?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Again?
> 
> I mean you were too fucking stupid to grasp it the first hundred times..
> 
> ...


An opinion piece. None of that is documented. Do you not remember my question?


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You guys should write comedy!  Gold!


You have no argument. You never do.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Conway works for that Putin funded group of pedophiles, Lincoln Project, right?


You're asking?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Yet Xiden LOSES to “generic Republican” by 9 points. Here comes the “fake news” and references to Clipper’s hobby of licking men’s asses.


That's because the only candidate Biden can beat is Trump. Trump is a loser,  anyone can beat him at this point.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> I don't think so. Far from it as a matter of fact. When the guy you are investigating admits to trying to cheat the American people out of a free and fair election, it's going to be a slam dunk.


Well you would think but that SOB still walks free. Half the country believe that pedophile vampire lizard people are running the country and that Trump and Putin are white hats running around executing black hats at gitmo and who we see are clones. Oh ya did I mention the Jewish giant space lasers.The world has gone mad expecting logic of any sort is seemingly impossible at this point.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 1, 2022)

These losers are so shit-scared of Trump winning again that they'll be flinging hit-pieces and retread propaganda like the Iraqis shooting blind when "Shock and Awe" began.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's because the only candidate Biden can beat is Trump. Trump is a loser,  anyone can beat him at this point.


Uh...huh    Tick, tock...


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Well you would think but that SOB still walks free. Half the country believe that pedophile vampire lizard people are running the country and that Trump and Putin are white hats running around executing black hats at gitmo and who we see are clones. Oh ya did I mention the Jewish giant space lasers.The world has gone mad expecting logic of any sort is seemingly impossible at this point.


It's a cult. I'm not going to sugar coat things. A cult is a very dangerous phenomenon.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> These losers are so shit-scared of Trump winning again that they'll be flinging hit-pieces and retread propaganda like the Iraqis shooting blind when "Shock and Awe" began.


I'm certainly not. Trump is a criminal, and he will be tied up in the legal system.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> It's a cult. I'm not going to sugar coat things. A cult is a very dangerous phenomenon.


Yep it is. Where it could go and to what extent is unknown. Hate to sound like them but ya I am moving towards self reliance and have a sea worthy boat ready to get out of dodge with at the ready. Things get to crazy I am gone. The question is where to go where the crazy will not follow. Same element s of crazy in France, England and Germany. Guess Canada would be first and just try and stay ahead of the crazy.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Yep it is. Where it could go and to what extent is unknown. Hate to sound like them but ya I am moving towards self reliance and have a sea worthy boat ready to get out of dodge with at the ready. Things get to crazy I am gone. The question is where to go where the crazy will not follow. Same element s of crazy in France, England and Germany. Guess Canada would be first and just try and stay ahead of the crazy.


That's all you can do at that point.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> An opinion piece. None of that is documented. Do you not remember my question?





BWK said:


> An opinion piece. None of that is documented. Do you not remember my question?




This is why no one takes you seriously, you pathological old Nazi.

Refute what I wrote, or don't. No one expects anything from a pathetic old fascist like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> I'm certainly not. Trump is a criminal, and he will be tied up in the legal system.



Trump is a _criminal_...

You fucking Nazis, you don't want to defeat your political enemies, you want to kill or imprison them.

700 Americans held as political prisoners.

Tik tok Nazi.


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, well if Nazi cvnt Conway the conman says so..
> 
> 
> Let's see - actual video from the United State's Marshalls, or a leftist scumbag vomiting hate....
> ...


Ah yes, the pleasantries of your non-existing arguments. You are too stupid to understand, that you can't attack attack, attack, without anything of substance. 

For you, your world on this forum is to attack what you do not want to understand, with labels, while showing us how bankrupt you are for intelligent, informative, honest, documented debate. Your impotency has always been a welcome donation to this forum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ah yes, the pleasantries of your non-existing arguments. You are too stupid to understand, that you can't attack attack, attack, without anything of substance.
> 
> For you, your world on this forum is to attack what you do not want to understand, with labels, while showing us how bankrupt you are for intelligent, informative, honest, documented debate. Your impotency has always been a welcome donation to this forum.



Election fraud.

Proven

Irrefutable


----------



## BWK (Feb 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Election fraud.
> 
> Proven
> 
> Irrefutable


      Surely you are not this stupid? That video tells us absolutely nothing, and you are too stupid to understand that. Secondly, the video is not relevant. This is the only thing relevant;


----------



## otto105 (Feb 1, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Conveniently, republicans will call this “fake”. Of course any poll favoring Trump is automatically praised regardless of the source. Republicans think like children.


They are children.


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Trump is a _criminal_...
> 
> You fucking Nazis, you don't want to defeat your political enemies, you want to kill or imprison them.
> 
> ...


    Folks, when the argument isn't going their way, the other side are always Nazis.  Like the argument itself has anything to do with Nazis.  😂


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2022)

BWK said:


> Surely you are not this stupid? That video tells us absolutely nothing, and you are too stupid to understand that. Secondly, the video is not relevant. This is the only thing relevant;



Oh wow, Nazi propaganda over rides actual surveillance video from the United States Marshall's..

Hate will overcome facts, Ja Herr Nazi?


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

otto105 said:


> They are children.


Nothing of substance. Labels and conspiracy theories. That's it. Show them a link, and you're automatically a Nazi. Which is child like.

I could leave this forum in six months, and their tools for debate would be the same as when I left. You sit around and hope one of them will come up with something debatable. But it never happens.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 2, 2022)

BWK said:


> Nothing of substance. Labels and conspiracy theories. That's it. Show them a link, and you're automatically a Nazi. Which is child like.
> 
> I could leave this forum in six months, and their tools for debate would be the same as when I left. You sit around and hope one of them will come up with something debatable. But it never happens.



You could leave for 10 years, come back and your fellow Nazis would still be posting shit from hate sites like MSNBC on how you'll get Emanual Goldstien ANY DAY NOW...

THE WALLS ARE CLOSING IN


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You could leave for 10 years, come back and your fellow Nazis would still be posting shit from hate sites like MSNBC on how you'll get Emanual Goldstien ANY DAY NOW...
> 
> THE WALLS ARE CLOSING IN


Folks, see what I mean.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2022)

BWK said:


> Folks, when the argument isn't going their way, the other side are always Nazis.  Like the argument itself has anything to do with Nazis.  😂


I guess this means we're not commies anymore.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 2, 2022)

BWK said:


> Nothing of substance. Labels and conspiracy theories. That's it. Show them a link, and you're automatically a Nazi. Which is child like.
> 
> I could leave this forum in six months, and their tools for debate would be the same as when I left. You sit around and hope one of them will come up with something debatable. But it never happens.


Is 8chun just all about NAZIs and trains which you bring here?


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 2, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


This is bogus... aka Fake news

I just read an article that sayss the exact opposite.

I believe my sources over the lying-and-sued-4-it Cnn and co...


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> I guess this means we're not commies anymore.


I guess not. Barring they know what the two words mean.


----------



## BWK (Feb 2, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Is 8chun just all about NAZIs and trains which you bring here?


It's actually about his mental stability. Which isn't too stable I'm thinking.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Folks, see what I mean.



You got him THIS time...


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Feb 3, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. If that was even remotely true democrats wouldn't be so intent on changing voting laws.  Democrats are scared to death .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> I guess this means we're not commies anymore.



Farouk, remember when the old people would slap the side of your head and tell you not to be such a dumb little fuck?

You are the model of a modern mental midget. You are a moron and a vegetable,  much dumber than a mineral....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Lol. If that was even remotely true democrats wouldn't be so intent on changing voting laws.  Democrats are scared to death .



Yes, the walls really ARE closing in, ON THEM.

So the Nazi democrats retreat to what they know - pogroms against Der Juden, the whites.  It worked in Virginia...

And of course the two minute hate where they rage against Emanuel Goldstein Donald Trump.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Farouk, remember when the old people would slap the side of your head and tell you not to be such a dumb little fuck?
> 
> You are the model of a modern mental midget. You are a moron and a vegetable,  much dumber than a mineral....
> 
> View attachment 596453


So I'm right, we're not commies anymore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> So I'm right, we're not commies anymore.





You're playing with the "marbles" in your depends. You aren't even aware of your surroundings.

Now go clean your cab!


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're playing with the "marbles" in your depends. You aren't even aware of your surroundings.
> 
> Now go clean your cab!


I'm going by what you're saying, Fruitcake. You're saying we're "Nazis." Nazis are not commies. In fact, they were mortal enemies. So which one are we? We can't be both. Unless you completely out of your mind; which in your case...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> I'm going by what you're saying, Fruitcake.



You go by what the fools on hate TV tell you.

You've never had a thought in your pathetic live.



Faun said:


> You're saying we're "Nazis." Nazis are not commies. In fact, they were mortal enemies. So which one are we? We can't be both. Unless you completely out of your mind; which in your case...



ROFL

A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.

Go ahead and tell us how this is REALLY oh so very different than the socialism you democrats promote....


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Go ahead and tell us how this is REALLY oh so very different than the socialism you democrats promote....


LOLOL

Democrats don't promote that. Did you really think the forum needed more evidence you're insane, Fruitcake?


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> I'm going by what you're saying, Fruitcake. You're saying we're "Nazis." Nazis are not commies. In fact, they were mortal enemies. So which one are we? We can't be both. Unless you completely out of your mind; which in your case...


Florida Gov. DeSantis won’t condemn Nazi rally in Orlando And all he talks about are those on the Left who are Nazis;   😂


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You go by what the fools on hate TV tell you.
> 
> You've never had a thought in your pathetic live.
> 
> ...


You're a fucking idiot; Florida Gov. DeSantis won’t condemn Nazi rally in Orlando


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Democrats don't promote that. Did you really think the forum needed more evidence you're insane, Fruitcake?




The don't promote WHAT, Farouk?

Ah, you think you can gaslight us - as the lying Nazi fuck you are.

So, DOES the democrat Reich seek to have the means of production controlled by the state?





__





						ACHIEVING UNIVERSAL, AFFORDABLE, QUALITY HEALTH CARE - Democrats
					






					democrats.org
				




Wow, the filthy Nazi vermin sure do when it comes to health care.

But that's just 1/6th of the economy - what about the rest?

Oh, except government is ALREADY 1/3rd of the economy, so you fascist scheme would put government in charge of over half of the means of production right from the start.

But what about TO EACH according to his needs - the other half of the Nazi credo?









						Democrats Go All-In on Universal Basic Income
					

In a piece at Market Watch, House Appropriations Committee member Tim Ryan (D-OH) writes about his plan to “fire up the economy” by introducing “the Emergency Money for the People Act, which will provide almost every American $2,000...




					www.americanthinker.com
				




Oh, well Allah damn, you Nazi fucks are all in on that too.


Well, you fascist vermin sure don't want us under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed.

Oh, wait.



			https://www.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:54566/FULLTEXT01.pdf
		




			https://auislandora-stage.wrlc.org/islandora/object/1011capstones%3A116/datastream/PDF/view
		


Okay, so you hate individualism and civil rights and want a command and control economy...

Surely you filthy fuck Nazis wouldn't criminalize dissent against your Reich?









						Why the Left Has to Suppress Free Speech
					

The left suppresses free speech because it has to. If there is free speech, there is dissent. And if there is dissent, there is no more left.




					www.dailysignal.com
				




Well, you lied for your Reich, Farouk, but you're far too fucking stupid to pull it off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Florida Gov. DeSantis won’t condemn Nazi rally in Orlando And all he talks about are those on the Left who are Nazis;   😂



Ohhh, look at the fucking liar.

Well, that's Nazis for you.

{
Florida Gov. DeSantis calls Nazi rally participants ‘jackasses,’ fires back at those calling on him to condemn the event}​








						Florida Gov. DeSantis calls Nazi rally participants ‘jackasses,’ fires back at those calling on him to condemn the event - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

He says those who are asking him to, including the Anti-Defamation League's Florida office, are trying to "smear" him.




					www.jta.org
				




You filthy pile of shit liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> You're a fucking idiot; Florida Gov. DeSantis won’t condemn Nazi rally in Orlando



Fucking liar.

DeSantis STRONGLY condemned you cvnts.

{
"What I'm going to say is, these people—these Democrats—who are trying to use this as some type of political issue to try to smear me as if I had something to do with it, we're not playing their game," he said.

He dismissed the rally-goers as "some jacka**es doing this on the street" and said state law enforcement should "hold them accountable" for "doing stuff on the overpass" but did not comment on their ideology.}





__





						Ron DeSantis Accuses Democrats of 'Smearing' Him by Asking About Nazi Rally
					





					www.msn.com
				




You fucking liar you.

Hey, you're a Nazi cvnt - you lie - it's what you do.

I mean, you're a pile of shit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ohhh, look at the fucking liar.
> 
> Well, that's Nazis for you.
> 
> ...


They're all Republicans you dumb fuck.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> They're all Republicans you dumb fuck.


And almost all rapists and murderers in Blue Cities are Democrats.
What's your point?


----------



## otto105 (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> And almost all rapists and murderers in Blue Cities are Democrats.
> What's your point?


Nope, out of town maga fuckups looking to escape their lonely rural lives.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> And almost all rapists and murderers in Blue Cities are Democrats.
> What's your point?


 🤮    😂  🤪  This idiot is all about what about isms.

The point is you idiot, your butt buddy censor talks about Nazis as Democrats on every post. They're not. They're Republicans, and that rally proved it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> 🤮    😂  🤪  This idiot is all about what about isms.
> 
> The point is you idiot, your butt buddy censor talks about Nazis as Democrats on every post. They're not. They're Republicans, and that rally proved it.


The point is you are always on the side of Democrats and Blacks no matter how violent they are.
And yes, shooting people left and right is taking over a city's government.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The point is you are always on the side of Democrats and Blacks no matter how violent they are.
> And yes, shooting people left and right is taking over a city's government.


Dude, get a fucking clue for once in your miserable life. I pander to facts, the truth, and documentation. Something you are paralyzed to fight against. That is your number one problem.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dude, get a fucking clue for once in your miserable life. I pander to facts, the truth, and documentation. Something you are paralyzed to fight against. That is your number one problem.


You pander to nothing.
Prove the emotionally disturbed Rs who showed up at the capital were members of an organization.
They were as disorganized as the people who joined BLM, yet the Rs are bad while the violent assholes are good.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You pander to nothing.
> Prove the emotionally disturbed Rs who showed up at the capital were members of an organization.
> They were as disorganized as the people who joined BLM, yet the Rs are bad while the violent assholes are good.


They were bused in and stayed at hotels stealing the towels.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 3, 2022)

Brandon will be in a nursing home before his first term is over. (He better hope Andrew Cuomo isn’t on its board of directors.) 

But it would be a gas — well, actually, it would be a shart — to see Brandon debate Trump or DeSantis on a national stage.  They say Nixon’s five o’clock shadow made him look bad on the debate against John F. Kennedy. I suspect the optics of having the first blast of explosive diarrhea on a Presidential debate stage would make for worse optics for the demented old Brandon.

The big question is how the left-wing apparatchik main stream media would spin that into a good and positive debate performance by Senile Joe.


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You pander to nothing.
> Prove the emotionally disturbed Rs who showed up at the capital were members of an organization.
> They were as disorganized as the people who joined BLM, yet the Rs are bad while the violent assholes are good.











						Oath Keepers leader and 10 others charged with 'seditious conspiracy'
					

The Justice Department escalated its January 6 investigation by bringing seditious conspiracy charges against 11 defendants, including the leader of the Oath Keepers, Stewart Rhodes.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 3, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Brandon will be in a nursing home before his first term is over. (He better hope Andrew Cuomo isn’t on its board of directors.)
> 
> But it would be a gas — well, actually, it would be a shart — to see Brandon debate Trump or DeSantis on a national stage.  They say Nixon’s five o’clock shadow made him look bad on the debate against John F. Kennedy. I suspect the optics of having the first blast of explosive diarrhea on a Presidential debate stage would make for worse optics for the demented old Brandon.
> 
> The big question is how the left-wing apparatchik main stream media would spin that into a good and positive debate performance by Senile Joe.


Wouldn't that be great. Let's ask Trump about his attempt to overthrow the 2020 election when he tried to use fake electors, recalculate votes, and steal voting machines.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 3, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Biden leads Trump by 10% in hypothetical 2024 matchup (Marquette)​



You mean that THE MOST POPULAR PRESIDENT OF ALL TIME in history who beat out the Darling of The Left Barzerk Obumma Himself by over FIFTEEN MILLION votes only leads a SHAMED, DISGRACED, OUTCAST, TWICE IMPEACHED soon to be convicted to life in jail for crimes against humanity flim-flam man like Trump by only 10%??

After his first, signature year?  

I hope you ain't counting that as a roaring success!


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 3, 2022)

BWK said:


> Wouldn't that be great. Let's ask Trump about his attempt to overthrow the 2020 election when he tried to use fake electors, recalculate votes, and steal voting machines.


All bullshit.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 3, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Trump can hold a rally enen though he is not currently running for anything and get 15,000 people to show up. Not bad. 

But Biden can get an *entire stadium of over 60,000 people* to chant. “Let’s go Brandon pr “F**k Joe Biden.“

Some will say Joe is winning.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Oath Keepers leader and 10 others charged with 'seditious conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The Justice Department escalated its January 6 investigation by bringing seditious conspiracy charges against 11 defendants, including the leader of the Oath Keepers, Stewart Rhodes.
> ...


You quoting CNN is like me quoting Fox…
I never quote Fox.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> They're all Republicans you dumb fuck.



You lied, scumbag.

You claimed that DeSantis didn't condemn you Nazi pigs.

You flat out fucking lied - as did the Nazi press.

Has NBCCP printed a retraction? Has CNN apologized for flat out lying? 

Of course not, you Nazi fucks are all about defamation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> And almost all rapists and murderers in Blue Cities are Democrats.
> What's your point?



He still trying to promote the lie that the rent-a-mob vermin that DeSantis condemned in Florida are anything other than the Soros soldiers they were.

The amusing thing is these twats think they are pretending to be Nazis to smear their enemies - Der Juden - the whites. They, like the BTK killer are far too fucking stupid to grasp that their actions make they genuine fascists. 

They are the real deal, actual Nazis - as all democrats are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> 🤮    😂  🤪  This idiot is all about what about isms.
> 
> The point is you idiot, your butt buddy censor talks about Nazis as Democrats on every post. They're not. They're Republicans, and that rally proved it.




BTK Killer.

The organizer of Charlottesville is a Soros thug fresh off of Occupy Wall Street. Lee Stranahan is a Soros paid agitator who creates unrest for the Reich in America and the UK. 

The filthy fuck with a Nazi flag at Lafayette Park is identified as Jason Kessler, a Soros soldier and contributor to Nazi propaganda outlet CNN

We KNOW who the slimy worms in Florida are - we know you are behind them. We know this was another attempt by you Nazi twats to claim Der Juden are doing what you do.

You LIED about DeSantis and got caught - he fought back and exposed you  pathological Nazi liars.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You quoting CNN is like me quoting Fox…
> I never quote Fox.


Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BTK Killer.
> 
> The organizer of Charlottesville is a Soros thug fresh off of Occupy Wall Street. Lee Stranahan is a Soros paid agitator who creates unrest for the Reich in America and the UK.
> 
> ...


DeSantis hesitated until he knew he couldn't. Va.  governor doesn't condemn it either. Your party are the Nazis. Posing as neo-Nazis, protesters target GOP nominee in Virginia’s governor race


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?


LOL! He says he doesn't quote FOX. He can't quote anybody. He can't produce a counter argument. Folks like him use rants, personal attacks, and lies every day to push their way through this forum. They never debate shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?


Of course not.
I explicitly stated it’s the LibBots who are always explaining violence by Blacks.
You really should try to comprehend my posts.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> LOL! He says he doesn't quote FOX. He can't quote anybody. He can't produce a counter argument. Folks like him use rants, personal attacks, and lies every day to push their way through this forum. They never debate shit.


You’re the one who posted there was no Blue city riots.
You need psychotherapy.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Of course not.
> I explicitly stated it’s the LibBots who are always explaining violence by Blacks.
> You really should try to comprehend my posts.


Great, so since you agree the CNN article is accurate, why run away from it like a pussy? Why not address it?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, so since you agree the CNN article is accurate, why run away from it like a pussy? Why not address it?


Anyone who trespassed the capital should be prosecuted.
Your pal, who you refuse to disagree with, says there were no riots after George Floyd’s death and that’s what we were discussing.
I’m sure you agree with him, and if you do, you need to see a psychiatrist.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Anyone who trespassed the capital should be prosecuted.
> Your pal, who you refuse to disagree with, says there were no riots after George Floyd’s death and that’s what we were discussing.
> I’m sure you agree with him, and if you do, you need to see a psychiatrist.


I'd have to see the post to which you're referencing just to determine if you're accurately portraying what he actually said.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> I'd have to see the post to which you're referencing just to determine if you're accurately portraying what he actually said.


What you need to do is go back about 10 pages and discover how a guy who thinks along your lines loves to bring up out of context bullshit in order to derail the argument that’s ripping him to shreds.
To be honest, you’re not exactly known here for staying on point.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> What you need to do is go back about 10 pages and discover how a guy who thinks along your lines loves to bring up out of context bullshit in order to derail the argument that’s ripping him to shreds.
> To be honest, you’re not exactly known here for staying on point.


Well I tried doing a thread search for "riot" for user "BWK" and got no results.

And when I go back 10 pages, that takes me to page #1 and BWK has no posts on that page.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Well I tried doing a thread search for "riot" for user "BWK" and got no results.
> 
> And when I go back 10 pages, that takes me to page #1 and BWK has no posts on that page.


Try again…he states that the “insurrection” was the worst tragedy that has ever occurred in US history.
He needs a psychiatrist.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You’re the one who posted there was no Blue city riots.
> You need psychotherapy.


Huh?  🤪


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2022)

miketx said:


> Total bullshit, liar.


You know how the Democrats are. Joe was at 29 at one point last week, so Pityrow took it upon himself to carry the Deep State Press' false flag for them.


----------



## Peace (Feb 4, 2022)

Joe Biden will win all 57 states in 2024 and if not the Republicans stole the damn election!


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Try again…he states that the “insurrection” was the worst tragedy that has ever occurred in US history.
> He needs a psychiatrist.


There's no need for me to try again. You claimed he said there were no riots after Floyd's murder.

Seems you lied since I also searched all references in this thread on the word, "riot," and the only ones to use that term were you, claiming he denied the riots; and me, saying search didn't turn up the word, "riot."


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Huh?  🤪


Seems he's just crazy.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Seems he's just crazy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?



And you tend to go even deeper in the sewer, such as Raw Sewage for the shit you post here. on those rare occasions you have a source at all. Mostly you just make shit up.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And you tend to go even deeper in the sewer, such as Raw Sewage for the shit you post here. on those rare occasions you have a source at all. Mostly you just make shit up.


So, you can't answer her right?


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You’re the one who posted there was no Blue city riots.
> You need psychotherapy.


"No blue city riots?" Which number posting was that? I  posted a link where 93% of the protests were peaceful.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> DeSantis hesitated until he knew he couldn't. Va.  governor doesn't condemn it either. Your party are the Nazis. Posing as neo-Nazis, protesters target GOP nominee in Virginia’s governor race



Fucking liar.

Nazi pile of shit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> There's no need for me to try again. You claimed he said there were no riots after Floyd's murder.
> 
> Seems you lied since I also searched all references in this thread on the word, "riot," and the only ones to use that term were you, claiming he denied the riots; and me, saying search didn't turn up the word, "riot."


They habitually plant words no one says but them. It's a common strategy used as a distraction. They think it works, but it never does.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, you can't answer her right?



Can't answer what, BTK Killer?

Your crack addled bullshit makes no sense, as usual.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking liar.
> 
> Nazi pile of shit.


Ah yes, the Nazi who calls others Nazis, while we prove the Republicans are Nazis like you.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Can't answer what, BTK Killer?
> 
> Your crack addled bullshit makes no sense, as usual.


*Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?








						Seditious conspiracy: 11 Oath Keepers charged in Jan. 6 riot
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Stewart Rhodes, the founder and leader of the far-right Oath Keepers militia group, and 10 other members or associates have been charged with seditious conspiracy in the violent attack on the U.S.




					apnews.com
				



*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> They habitually plant words no one says but them. It's a common strategy used as a distraction. They think it works, but it never does.



One thing is without question, you're a fucking liar - a scumbag demagogue who has been proven to be spreading falsehoods, but you keep on lying.

Fucking nazi pile of shit.


----------



## themirrorthief (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ah yes, the Nazi who calls others Nazis, while we prove the Republicans are Nazis like you.


except its  the  left  who  hate  israel


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And you tend to go even deeper in the sewer, such as Raw Sewage for the shit you post here. on those rare occasions you have a source at all. Mostly you just make shit up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> *Are you denying an Oath Keepers leader and 10 others were charged with 'seditious conspiracy' related to US Capitol attack?*



Oberfuhrer Garland is determined to make up new crimes for enemies of the Reich.

From Chinese State Media:

{
In a phone interview with NBC News, Rhodes’ lawyer, Jonathon Moseley, argued that federal prosecutors haven’t shown any new evidence to back up a seditious conspiracy charge.

“They just added the charge without any revelations,” he said. “I don’t think the facts alleged support the charge of seditious conspiracy."}









						Oath Keepers leader, 10 others charged with ‘seditious conspiracy’ in Jan. 6 Capitol attack
					

The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot subpoenaed the leader of the Proud Boys, as well as the Oath Keepers, in November.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> One thing is without question, you're a fucking liar - a scumbag demagogue who has been proven to be spreading falsehoods, but you keep on lying.
> 
> Fucking nazi pile of shit.


We know you are a Nazi. Just look at how out of control you are.   😂🤪  You don't have any self discipline or any debating points, so you become mentally sick as a result.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


>



The hate site CNN isn't crazy enough for your Iranian ass...

You tend toward even further fringe fascist, like DemocraticUnderground and Raw Sewage.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oberfuhrer Garland is determined to make up new crimes for enemies of the Reich.
> 
> From Chinese State Media:
> 
> ...


Okay, so you admitted they were charged. Thanks!


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> except its  the  left  who  hate  israel


Really? Could have fooled me. Remember all those Right-wing skin heads in Charlottesville chanting "Jews will not replace us?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Okay, so you admitted they were charged. Thanks!



The Reich is determined to put anyone and every person who voted for Trump in the Gulag.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 4, 2022)

There was a poll just weeks ago showing Trump would beat Biden in a record landslide....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Really? Could have fooled me. Remember all those Right-wing skin heads in Charlottesville chanting "Jews will not replace us?"



You are the BTK Killer, I get that.

But what is this BDS movement you of the Fascist left promote? 

What does AOC - all out crazy - and her mean when they say "Jews are disloyal?" 









						The Antisemitism Crisis in the Democratic Party
					

The Democratic Party has been overtaken by an antisemitism crisis, a process of ”Corbynization” akin to that of the British Labour Party. The process’s three principal proponents, Alexandria Oca




					besacenter.org
				




Why does Antisemitism control every level of the Nazi democrats? 









						Why Won't Joe Biden Repudiate Anti-Semitic Democrats?
					

Jewish voters should be asking why Joe Biden won't repudiate the anti-Semites now wielding considerable power in "his" Democratic Party.




					www.newsweek.com
				




These aren't George Soros plants at a rally, these are the highest ranks of the Nazi democrat Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There was a poll just weeks ago showing Trump would beat Biden in a record landslide....



No, the Reich is deeply loved by all.

{

"I'm listening to people be like, man, where is Trump?" Charlemagne said.

"Yeah!" co-host Andrew Schulz chimed in.

"Get this motherf*cker out here," Charlemagne said. "I'm serious. [Democrats] feel like they would rather get it wrong. Like, you know what, at least we know where that motherf*cker stands. These motherf*ckers are gassing us up, lying to us, promising us shit and didn't deliver. I can not wait to see and I'm already watching it, I'm watching Democrats starting to campaign. They're already like, 'You've got to go out there and vote like democracy depends on it.' I'm like when are y'all going to start governing like democracy depends on it? No, for real."}



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/01/27/charlamagne_tha_god_where_is_trump_democrats_are_weak_and_promising_stuff_they_cant_deliver.html


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> except its  the  left  who  hate  israel


Fantastic argument that proves nothing. Right-wingers crying out that the "Jews will not replace us", is on video that you can't wipe clean. Try a more intelligent argument. Your last one was a big "DUH."


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No, the Reich is deeply loved by all.
> 
> {
> 
> ...


Trump stands behind himself and cheating. And it's been proven.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There was a poll just weeks ago showing Trump would beat Biden in a record landslide....


   I can only imagine who posted that poll.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Reich is determined to put anyone and every person who voted for Trump in the Gulag.


No, just the one's who participated in Trumps attempts to steal the election. The rest are just cowards who won't stand up for what's right. They sit around like brainless crickets.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> One thing is without question, you're a fucking liar - a scumbag demagogue who has been proven to be spreading falsehoods, but you keep on lying.
> 
> Fucking nazi pile of shit.


You haven't been able to prove anything I've said is a lie, because you are weak and unprepared to do so. Therefore, you rely on your own lies fuck face.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 4, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, this is likely true.
Fewer and fewer politicians are elected and more and more are "Appointed"
Joe Biden was "Appointed", which is why he never really campaigned.
It is true that he got a surprising number of votes (due to TDS).....but not a chance as many as Obama in 2007.  Not even CLOSE

Other APPOINTED politicians you may know......

Alexandria Ocasio Kotex
Nasty Pelosi
Chuckitup Schumer
Mitch McFoddle
Omar what's her face
The Squad at large
Lying Paul Ryan
John "The Fraud" Behnor

The US Feral government at this point is a fraud in fact.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, just the one's who participated in Trumps attempts to steal the election. The rest are just cowards who won't stand up for what's right. They sit around like brainless crickets.



Damn....I can't totally disagree........
Cuntservatives are the epitome of "weak" and "Cowardly".  Hell, they won't even protect their own spawn (children), much less their nation or their families or religion.



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> Trump stands behind himself and cheating. And it's been proven.



You mean you lied?

You lie about everything.

You have no honor - you're a Nazi pile of shit.

So, you even have a self-proclaimed black socialist saying he'd rather have Trump than Xi's man.

Doesn't look good for you Nazis...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, just the one's who participated in Trumps attempts to steal the election. The rest are just cowards who won't stand up for what's right. They sit around like brainless crickets.



Actually, you seek concentration camps to murder millions - anyone who won't bow to your Reich.

We've seen this before - we know what you're about.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> You haven't been able to prove anything I've said is a lie, because you are weak and unprepared to do so. Therefore, you rely on your own lies fuck face.




Fucking liar.

{
“So what I’m going to say is these people, these Democrats who are trying to use this as some type of political issue to try to smear me as if I had something to do with that, we’re not playing their game,” he said.

DeSantis also accused the Democrats of fostering antisemitism on Capitol Hill: “I’m not going to have people try to smear me that belong to a party that elevated antisemites to the halls of Congress.”

He called the protesters “some jackasses doing this on the street” and suggested the matter was a police issue. “First of all, state law enforcement is going to hold them accountable because they were doing stuff on the overpass, so they are absolutely going to be doing that and they should do that.”}









						Ron DeSantis pushes back against calls to condemn neo-Nazi protests
					

Florida governor says people are trying to ‘smear me as if I had something to do with that’




					www.theguardian.com
				




You're sure a lying pile of shit.

Not a shred of honor or integrity.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The hate site CNN isn't crazy enough for your Iranian ass...
> 
> You tend toward even further fringe fascist, like DemocraticUnderground and Raw Sewage.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Reich is determined to put anyone and every person who voted for Trump in the Gulag.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, you seek concentration camps to murder millions - anyone who won't bow to your Reich.
> 
> We've seen this before - we know what you're about.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2022)

Faun said:


>




So Xi's Biden regime is giving your Mullahs nukes. 

You must be so happy.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Faun said:


>


He has lost the marbles he never had.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking liar.
> 
> {
> “So what I’m going to say is these people, these Democrats who are trying to use this as some type of political issue to try to smear me as if I had something to do with that, we’re not playing their game,” he said.
> ...


Not only is DeSantis a Nazi, he also hates the gays. Opinion | Florida's despicable attempt to try to erase queer kids  DeSantis fits the profile. He's on a role, while touting all the freedoms in Florida.  

Like I said, watch what they do, not what they say.


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 5, 2022)

pyetro said:


> It looks like Trump was so bad that even the unpopular Joe Biden would beat him again.
> Trump supporters should ready their "voting machines cheated" claims.
> 
> 
> ...


Praying that Trump is the Trump Cult party candidate in 2024.  President Biden will beat him worse than he did in 2020.  Trump is such a loser, the Lord of the Lies.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> Huh?  🤪


Are you retarded?

You’re the one who posted there was no Blue city riots.
You need psychotherapy.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> I can only imagine who posted that poll.


Keep laughing pal...laugh while you can...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> Not only is DeSantis a Nazi,



DeSantis a democrat?

Nah. you're just pathological.



BWK said:


> he also hates the gays. Opinion | Florida's despicable attempt to try to erase queer kids DeSantis fits the profile. He's on a role, while touting all the freedoms in Florida.
> 
> Like I said, watch what they do, not what they say.



Fucking liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Keep laughing pal...laugh while you can...



The BTK Killer is like Renfield.

He has been seduced by doesn't grasp by what.

He is both stupid and insane - and EXTREMELY dangerous.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> Praying that Trump is the Trump Cult party candidate in 2024.  President Biden will beat him worse than he did in 2020.  Trump is such a loser, the Lord of the Lies.


Why? Are you planning a genocide? Don't worry, Trump has enough criminal liability to keep him in court from now on.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Are you retarded?
> 
> You’re the one who posted there was no Blue city riots.
> You need psychotherapy.


I already asked you to show us what  post number that was. You didn't. You're a liar.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DeSantis a democrat?
> 
> Nah. you're just pathological.
> 
> ...


His proposed legislation tells us different. I'm not a liar, you're just an idiot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, you seek concentration camps to murder millions - anyone who won't bow to your Reich.
> 
> We've seen this before - we know what you're about.


"Reich?" You mean the rule of law right?


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You mean you lied?
> 
> You lie about everything.
> 
> ...


The country, not just me has proven what Trump tried to do. It's public knowledge, and it's documented. You can lose your shit and call people Nazis, and no one is ever going to give two shits about your sore butt hurt ass.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Damn....I can't totally disagree........
> Cuntservatives are the epitome of "weak" and "Cowardly".  Hell, they won't even protect their own spawn (children), much less their nation or their families or religion.


Think about why that is and get back to me.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Keep laughing pal...laugh while you can...


Before or after Trumps court dates?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> I already asked you to show us what  post number that was. You didn't. You're a liar.


If I stuck it up your *ProgTard* ass you would deny it the same way you deny everything else.

I'm not going to spend my precious time researching your psychotic posts as almost everything you post as it is, is psychotic.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> Before or after Trumps court dates?


Do me a favor...add them all up and then ask yourself why he is still standing...he still stands because they are all bullshit...Trump may be a jerk and he sounds like he just got off a subway in NYC but he is not the crook the dems make him out to be....

He will never go to jail because he hasn't done anything bad enough...do you really care about elected officials and their real crimes?...ask yourself how Pelosi got so rich....and the Bidens....the Bush's and the Reid's...did you know the Reids are one of the wealthiest families in America?...and Senator Reid is dead...but his sons made a fortune with the help of their Dads influence and intel...but you say nothing to that....

You stay stuck on a tax issue that is probably a false accusation...I really don't get people like you...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why? Are you planning a genocide?




We know you and your Reich are.









						Texas A&M won't fire professor who called for killing white people
					

In a May 10, 2017 email to students obtained by Red Alert Politics, Texas A&M President Michael K. Young refused to discipline or fire professor Tommy Curry. Curry called for white genocide, saying in a 2012 podcast "in order to be equal, in order to be liberated, some white people may have to die."




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				












						New Jersey professor on White people: 'I want to say ... we got to take these motherf---kers out'
					

A Rutgers University professor said that "We got to take these mother*ckers out" when discussing white people during an event hosted by The Root in September.




					www.foxnews.com
				






BWK said:


> Don't worry, Trump has enough criminal liability to keep him in court from now on.



Illegitimate lawsuits are the weapon you Nazi twats are using to destroy our democracy.

You can't beat Trump so you engage in malicious frivolous lawsuits.

What did the Reich claim this time? That he farted in public.

No wait, that was Chinese spy Swallowswell...

You are using lawfare to destroy our democracy - that's the truth of it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> I already asked you to show us what  post number that was. You didn't. You're a liar.



You're in NO position to call others "liar," you fucking scumbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> His proposed legislation tells us different. I'm not a liar, you're just an idiot.



You are a fucking liar - a flat out pile of shit.

Did DeSantis condemn you filthy fucks?

{
On Monday, DeSantis excoriated Democrats while defending himself against the accusations during an Everglades restoration funding event.

"These people, these Democrats, who are trying to use this as some type of political issue, to try to smear me as if I had something to do with it, we're not playing their game!" he replied.

He went on to call the Nazis "jackasses" and said that state law enforcement would step in and hold them accountable for whatever laws they might have broken.

"But I'm not gonna have people try to smear me that belong to a political party that has elevated anti-Semites to the halls of Congress, like [Rep.] Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.), that have played footsie with the BDS movement, that even have people in their party that have cavorted with [Louis] Farrakhann!" he continued.}

Yep









						Ron DeSantis hammers Democrats trying to smear him over neo-Nazi rally: 'We're not playing their game!'
					

Republican Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis hammered the Democrats for their attempt to connect him to a neo-Nazi rally over the weekend.  	Democrats called for DeSantis to denounce the rally despite there being no direct connection to his administration. Around 20 people waved Nazi flags and yelled...




					www.theblaze.com
				




Do you continue to fucking lie?

Yep

Are you a Nazi pile of shit?

Yep


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Reich?" You mean the rule of law right?



Law?








There is no law for you fucking Nazis and your Brown Shirts as they rage in your Kristallnacht.

The only law in America is an armed populace - and the law is closing in on you Nazi fucks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> The country, not just me has proven what Trump tried to do. It's public knowledge, and it's documented. You can lose your shit and call people Nazis, and no one is ever going to give two shits about your sore butt hurt ass.



Really Nazi?

What DID Trump do? 

What law did he break?

Did he use the FBI to spy on a sitting president? You know, high treason?

Nah, that was Obama.

Did he use the CIA to fabricate a fake case against a sitting president?

Wait, that was you Nazi fucks with Eric Ciaramella - close friend of Quid Pro Biden.

The real law is coming for you Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> Before or after Trumps court dates?



You Nazi fucks are attacking our democracy with thousands of malicious frivolous laws suits funded by tax payers in order to deny the people free and fair elections.

You seek to crush free and fair elections, since you know you can't win.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So Xi's Biden regime is giving your Mullahs nukes.
> 
> You must be so happy.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> If I stuck it up your *ProgTard* ass you would deny it the same way you deny everything else.
> 
> I'm not going to spend my precious time researching your psychotic posts as almost everything you post as it is, is psychotic.


I already proved you lied by showing the results of a thread search which showed BWK didn't say what you falsely claimed he said.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> I already proved you lied by showing the results of a thread search which showed BWK didn't say what you falsely claimed he said.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


He may have said it on another Thread but he jumps in everywhere with his bullshit which I don't keep a track of.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> He may have said it on another Thread but he jumps in everywhere with his bullshit which I don't keep a track of.


Then find his post and quote him saying that which you ascribed to him....

G'head, I'll wait.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Then find his post and quote him saying that which you ascribed to him....
> 
> G'head, I'll wait.


I'm not going to waste my time to please a ProgBot.
You read it and you know you read it because you follow mw like a hawk.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm not going to waste my time to please a ProgBot.
> You read it and you know you read it because you follow mw like a hawk.



LOL

*Translation: *_you can't prove he said it because he didn't and you lied._


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> *Translation: *_you can't prove he said it because he didn't and you lied._


You must have a bad memory trying to remember all that C, I mean, Java, syntax.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You must have a bad memory trying to remember all that C, I mean, Java, syntax.


Nope. Try harder.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope. Try harder.


I just explained why your frail ego requires you to lie all the time about what you know.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I just explained why your frail ego requires you to lie all the time about what you know.



Nope, you made up some nonsense about my memory in a failed attempt to conceal your own lie about what BWK said.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, you made up some nonsense about my memory in a failed attempt to conceal your own lie about what BWK said.


You remember what you want to remember based on your agenda.
He said there were no post-George Floyd riots and I don't give a shit about your input.
To be honest, no matter what bullshit BWK posts, you never critique the racist bastard.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You remember what you want to remember based on your agenda.
> He said there were no post-George Floyd riots and I don't give a shit about your input.
> To be honest, no matter what bullshit BWK posts, you never critique the racist bastard.



You poor thing, you're unhinged.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You poor thing, you're unhinged.


Not unhinged, observant of your ideology.


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You remember what you want to remember based on your agenda.
> He said there were no post-George Floyd riots and I don't give a shit about your input.
> To be honest, no matter what bullshit BWK posts*,* you never critique the racist bastard.


 That's a lie, I never said that. I posted a link telling you that 93% of them were peaceful, and that much of the blame for the rioting was also coming from the Right. And I provided you with a link proving that as well.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> If I stuck it up your *ProgTard* ass you would deny it the same way you deny everything else.
> 
> I'm not going to spend my precious time researching your psychotic posts as almost everything you post as it is, is psychotic.


Thanks, you can't show us. Like I said, you're a liar, and I proved it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> That's a lie, I never said that. I posted a link telling you that 93% of them were peaceful, and that much of the blame for the rioting was also coming from the Right. And I provided you with a link proving that as well.


[/QUOTE]
I always take the word of an anonymous posted who is emotionally disturbed.
I believe you posted the above after I told you that you were psychotic.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thanks, you can't show us. Like I said, you're a liar, and I proved it.


If you provided one post that made the world a better place I would look for it.
As it is...


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Do me a favor...add them all up and then ask yourself why he is still standing...he still stands because they are all bullshit...Trump may be a jerk and he sounds like he just got off a subway in NYC but he is not the crook the dems make him out to be....
> 
> He will never go to jail because he hasn't done anything bad enough...do you really care about elected officials and their real crimes?...ask yourself how Pelosi got so rich....and the Bidens....the Bush's and the Reid's...did you know the Reids are one of the wealthiest families in America?...and Senator Reid is dead...but his sons made a fortune with the help of their Dads influence and intel...but you say nothing to that....
> 
> You stay stuck on a tax issue that is probably a false accusation...I really don't get people like you...


You are allowed to stand up in court from time to time. 

And you can go and wallow in your fantasies that nothing is going to happen, but it's going to happen.


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

I always take the word of an anonymous posted who is emotionally disturbed.
I believe you posted the above after I told you that you were psychotic.
[/quote]
 I don't give two buckets of shit what you do. The point is, I provided an argument, courtesy of several links, and you are still foaming at the mouth all pissed that you can't discredit the information. That's your problem. You don't have an escape route to challenge my arguments. So go back to eating dog shit, because that's all you've got to spit out.


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> If you provided one post that made the world a better place I would look for it.
> As it is...


I come here to present facts, not change the world.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> I come here to present facts, not change the world.


You come here so you won't beat up your loved ones, whoever they are.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Not unhinged, observant of your ideology. View attachment 598103View attachment 598104View attachment 598105View attachment 598106View attachment 598107View attachment 598108


Suuure, uh-huh.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2022)

BWK said:


> That's a lie, I never said that. I posted a link telling you that 93% of them were peaceful, and that much of the blame for the rioting was also coming from the Right. And I provided you with a link proving that as well.


I figured he was lying. That's why he couldn't actually quote you.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2022)

BWK said:


> That's a lie, I never said that. I posted a link telling you that 93% of them were peaceful, and that much of the blame for the rioting was also coming from the Right. And I provided you with a link proving that as well.


[/QUOTE]
You attempted to completely dismiss the violence and I replied that the peaceful events occurred several weeks afterwards.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


>



Where do you want Joe's sponsors to nuke first? Tel Aviv?  Or maybe a dirty bomb in New York?  Say, that's where you drive a cab, isn't it?

Now that Quid Pro has delivered the Nuke he was paid for, your country is free to murder JOOOOZZZ the world over.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Where do you want Joe's sponsors to nuke first? Tel Aviv?  Or maybe a dirty bomb in New York?  Say, that's where you drive a cab, isn't it?
> 
> Now that Quid Pro has delivered the Nuke he was paid for, your country is free to murder JOOOOZZZ the world over.
> 
> View attachment 598331


I am Jewish and have family in both Tel Aviv and New York, Fruitcake.  Why would I want Biden to nuke them?

As always, you appear to be the wackiest poster on this forum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> I am Jewish and have family in both Tel Aviv and New York, Fruitcake.  Why would I want Biden to nuke them?
> 
> As always, you appear to be the wackiest poster on this forum.



So why DID you support Quid Pro giving nukes to Iran, Farouk?

Perhaps you have far more family in Tehran? 

You may be a Jew by tradition, but you're Iranian by choice.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So why DID you support Quid Pro giving nukes to Iran, Farouk?
> 
> Perhaps you have far more family in Tehran?
> 
> You may be a Jew by tradition, but you're Iranian by choice.


Biden didn't give them nukes, Fruitcake.  As always, you prove to be the forum's most mentally unstable asylum patient.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So why DID you support Quid Pro giving nukes to Iran, Farouk?
> 
> Perhaps you have far more family in Tehran?
> 
> You may be a Jew by tradition, but you're Iranian by choice.


He’s an assimilated, self-hating Jew until he pulls the Jew card.
Most of the people I have worked for have been in that mold.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> He’s an assimilated, self-hating Jew until he pulls the Jew card.
> Most of the people I have worked have been in that mold.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


>


What’s really scary is we might be related!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


>


Jews like you embarrass Jewish Jews.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Biden didn't give them nukes, Fruitcake.  As always, you prove to be the forum's most mentally unstable asylum patient.



So Nazi traitor - where do you want your Mullahs to drop the first of their Biden Nukes?

You didn't answer. I'm in Los Angeles, maybe you want them to attack here?

Though I suspect you'd want them to attack Israel - being the Antisemite pile of shit that you are.

Oh and Farouk you scumbag Nazi, yes - you are the baddies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> He’s an assimilated, self-hating Jew until he pulls the Jew card.
> Most of the people I have worked have been in that mold.



Funny how he fails to note that under the Shaw there were millions of Jews in Iran.

Now there are virtually none.

If he really is a Jew, and I believe NOTHING Farouk says, but if he really is - his family was driven out of Iran by the very Mullahs he loves and supports.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Funny how he fails to note that under the Shaw there were millions of Jews in Iran.
> 
> Now there are virtually none.
> 
> If he really is a Jew, and I believe NOTHING Farouk says, but if he really is - his family was driven out of Iran by the very Mullahs he loves and supports.


Don’t fret…his kids will inter-marry and have some common sense.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So Nazi traitor - where do you want your Mullahs to drop the first of their Biden Nukes?
> 
> You didn't answer. I'm in Los Angeles, maybe you want them to attack here?
> 
> ...


I answered you, Fruitcake.  Sadly, you're simply not lucid enough to understand.  Again, the answer is... Biden didn't give Iran any nukes. Now buzz your nurse and let her know you need your diaper changed.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are allowed to stand up in court from time to time.
> 
> And you can go and wallow in your fantasies that nothing is going to happen, but it's going to happen.


When...this has been ongoing now for 3 years...don't you get tired of disappointment?....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> I answered you, Fruitcake.  Sadly, you're simply not lucid enough to understand.  Again, the answer is... Biden didn't give Iran any nukes. Now buzz your nurse and let her know you need your diaper changed.



Lying is what you do, but lying isn't an answer. 

Where do you want your Mullahs to drop their Biden Nukes, it's a simple question, Nazi traitor.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lying is what you do, but lying isn't an answer.
> 
> Where do you want your Mullahs to drop their Biden Nukes, it's a simple question, Nazi traitor.


You're demented, Fruitcake -- I answered you. Even though you're incapable of understanding, Biden still didn't give nukes to to Iran.


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> When...this has been ongoing now for 3 years...don't you get tired of disappointment?....


The election was 14 months ago. Not sure how that equates to three years?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're demented, Fruitcake -- I answered you. Even though you're incapable of understanding, Biden still didn't give nukes to to Iran.



Why can't you answer a simple question, Nazi?

Where do you want your Mullahs do drop their Biden Nukes?





__





						Biden Sanctions Waiver Allows Foreign Companies to Work on Iran’s Nuke Program
					

The Biden administration already offered Iran backdoor sanctions relief. And promising a whole lot more. In May 2021, Malley was offering Iran relief equivalent to $7 billion, nearly equal to the budget of Iran’s entire conventional military for 2022. As Iranian negotiators stonewalled — they...




					www.jihadwatch.org


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> I am Jewish and have family in both Tel Aviv and New York, Fruitcake.  Why would I want Biden to nuke them?
> 
> As always, you appear to be the wackiest poster on this forum.


That guy is off his rocker.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 8, 2022)

Biden is basically saying it’s ok for China and Russia to do business with Iran.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> That guy is off his rocker.


Hey BTK, what is this BDS your Riech promotes? Do you support it?

Are JOOOOZZZZZ "occupying" Palestinian land? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why can't you answer a simple question, Nazi?
> 
> Where do you want your Mullahs do drop their Biden Nukes?
> 
> ...


There is no answer to your nonsensical question since Iran doesn't have nukes. Don't forget, you're batshit insane.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> That guy is off his rocker.


Completely and utterly.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> There is no answer to your nonsensical question since Iran doesn't have nukes. Don't forget, you're batshit insane.


How do you know?


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How do you know?


I read the news.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Sorry, spoiled brat, Fauci said nothing and the 15 Democrat MDs in Congress said nothing.
> You lose.


LOLOL 

Why would I care about what Fauci thinks about nukes in Iran, Spunky??


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> Biden didn't give them nukes, Fruitcake.  As always, you prove to be the forum's most mentally unstable asylum patient.


What a nut case.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey BTK, what is this BDS your Riech promotes? Do you support it?
> 
> Are JOOOOZZZZZ "occupying" Palestinian land? Enquiring minds want to know...


If you could talk English, there is a remote possibility you could ask a relevant question. But I have serious doubts about that.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> There is no answer to your nonsensical question since Iran doesn't have nukes. Don't forget, you're batshit insane.


Imaginary conclusions, that draw imaginary questions, and he wants us to think he is normal?     🤪    😂


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> If you could talk English, there is a remote possibility you could ask a relevant question. But I have serious doubts about that.



So ducking then, Nazi?

What is BDS Nazi?

Your Reich HEAVILY promotes it.









						The BDS Democrats
					

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) touted the support of leading anti-Semitic groups that push for boycotts of Israel.




					freebeacon.com
				








__





						Why Democrats continue supporting the anti-Semitic BDS movement
					

Germany gets it. Republicans get it. Jews get it. A growing number of Americans are starting to get it. Why




					noqreport.com
				




Maybe if you lie and hide, no one will notice what Antisemitic piles of shit you are? 

So are the Jews "occupying" Palestinian lands?

Yes or no, coward?

Like Farouk, you're an Antisemite.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Why would I care about what Fauci thinks about nukes in Iran, Spunky??


Hey Farouk, what is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?

Are Jews "occupying" Palestinian land, Allahu Akbar?


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Farouk, what is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?
> 
> Are Jews "occupying" Palestinian land, Allahu Akbar?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2022)

Faun said:


>


That's not an answer, cowardly Nazi.

What is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?

Are Jews "occupying" Palestinian land?

We already know the answer, Fucking Nazi.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's not an answer, cowardly Nazi.
> 
> What is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?
> 
> ...


You're fucked in the head, Fruitcake. That's what  means.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're fucked in the head, Fruitcake. That's what  means.



Coward fucking Nazi.

What is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?

Are Jews "occupying" Palestinian land?

Shanda


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coward fucking Nazi.
> 
> What is the BDS movement your Reich promotes?
> 
> ...




No, you raving lunatic. Israel is not occupying Palestine. 

Now buzz your nurse to get your diaper changed.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How do you know?


If they do, then show us evidence they have?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> If they do, then show us evidence they have?


I just asked you to do what you just asked me to do.
You’re not too bright.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I just asked you to do what you just asked me to do.
> You’re not too bright.


Why would you need to ask to begin with? That's why I asked you. You aren't too bright are you? LOL! You asked a question you already knew the answer too.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why would you need to ask to begin with? That's why I asked you. You aren't too bright are you? LOL! You asked a question you already knew the answer too.


You tell me why I asked you to prove something you posted that isn’t probable.
You’re not too bright.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You tell me why I asked you to prove something you posted that isn’t probable.
> You’re not too bright.


We'll, that's the million dollar question now isn't it? You seem to have a fetish for asking questions that only serve to muddy the waters. That seems to be your pattern. Actually, it is your pattern. And you aren't by yourself doing that. 

It's like me saying, I would like for us all to honor our laws, and a Republican comes along and asks me why I hate America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, you raving lunatic. Israel is not occupying Palestine.
> 
> Now buzz your nurse to get your diaper changed.


Do you know the term "Shanda?" 

It is your name.

Farouk.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you know the term "Shanda?"
> 
> It is your name.
> 
> Farouk.


Sure, Shvantz.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Sure, Shvantz.



Your lack of a schvantz is why you're such a miserable little twat, Farouk.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your lack of a schvantz is why you're such a miserable little twat, Farouk.


LOL

Sure, Shvantz.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Sure, Shvantz.



Mashugana Shanda


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mashugana Shanda


Poor Shvantz.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Poor Shvantz.


Jealous that you don't have one, twat?


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jealous that you don't have one, twat?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2022)

Faun said:


>




You haven't seen it in years, it hasn't worked in decades...


----------

